# Just wondering, what mugs/cups do you guys use?



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats it really.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mugs ! Mugs !









Londinium ancap and a tulip cup for espresso










Notneutral and this tulip from a local roaster for milk drink ( just had a drink out of one of them excuse the stains )










The big inker for brew ....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 4011


Inker espresso - Inker espresso - Acme espresso - Steelite espresso - Inker flat white

Want some blue Inker flat whites too.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mugs ! Mugs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those tulips made by Inker?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty much like everyone else so far, I user Inker cups....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The big white one I use for brew is an inker ( from machina ) , the smaller ones from my local roaster I don't know to be honest .


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> The big white one I use for brew is an inker ( from machina ) , the smaller ones from my local roaster I don't know to be honest .


The ones from your roaster look a perfect fit for the Has Bean cups I have, which are Inker.

Inker have since started using a new logo though.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I think the big flat thumb rest on the "notneutral" cups swing it for me.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I think the big flat thumb rest on the "notneutral" cups swing it for me.
> 
> Ian


There are surprisingly nice to hold. The tulips are a great size also, slightly less volume than the nonneutrals


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I have Ella Sabatini glass cappuccino cups and saucers bought from Debenhams same shape as in the foregoing posts. In addition I have a set of Lavazza espresso cups and saucers which I never use and which were pretty expensive. I haven't seen them for sale for a while and Lavazza appears to be now producing A Modo Mio cups and saucers. My daughter likes a larger bowl shape cup but she's on her own in that so we only have two again bought from Debenhams.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

The "Como" espresso cups are brilliant. The thickness and weight is perfect.

http://www.coffeecups.co.uk/products/espresso-cappuccino-cups-latte-mugs/range/como-espresso-cappuccino/


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Whatever mug first comes out of the cupboard ^_^


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Simple person with simple needs here

To avoid decisions I have notneutral espresso and 6oz cups


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Milesy said:


> The "Como" espresso cups are brilliant. The thickness and weight is perfect.


I bought 4 of the 7oz cups, I really like them as the thickness and weight are pleasing (although I know some don't like the extra weight) but I don't understand the handles, they're simply too small to properly fit your finger through...

The Steelite onyx and craft cups are quite nice too.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I actually have two of those Ella cups. I also bought a set of six Jasper Conran 'Americano' cups. Reduced from 7 pounds to two.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have been after a nice set of espresso cups and these got recommended on here (thanks coffeechap)

Arrived yesterday via ebay Nuova Point "News"

Gourgeous solid chunky espresso cups


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Duralex Picardie 160cl glasses.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I mostly use the little Illy 'Artist' cups for espresso (thanks to dfk41):









But sometimes if I've got people over I use these (not my actual cups):


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

For a flat white I'll use Rocket branded ACF tulips. For espresso, I use Londinium branded d'Ancap's


----------

